

We build products for startups.  This is our process. - nathanscott
http://development.inspire9.com/process

======
johndavidback
I wonder if they do a cash/equity split for startups who are accepted to
accelerators and may only have, say, $25k or so to last them 4 months and 3
people. $30k for a product isn't bad, but unfunded or bootstrapped startups
will never be able to afford that.

~~~
nathanscott
Hi John

We do have partnership arrangements where a cash/equity split comes into play.
Our real strength comes in being able to iterate on a product, responding to
market feedback and usage patterns to provide product direction. So, we often
get to work with startups who have received funding and are looking to make
the most of it.

